# How to prevent wood splintering when drilling?



## jess2772 (Dec 25, 2015)

I need to drill holes about half-way into the wood, and each time I do the wood splinters pretty badly. I can't really use the tape/piece of wood method because the hole doesn't go all the way through the wood. How can I prevent the wood from splintering? The bit is 1/8" and the surface is slightly curved.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Your bit is dull. Take smaller bites. Worst case is to predrill with a smaller bit.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

When I drill holes in places where I don't want splintering, I run the drill in reverse and gently push the bit onto the surface of the wood. This allows the bit to score the wood and make a very clean entry without splintering. After the scoring is done, put it in forward and drill away.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Tried brad point bits? I just got these for Christmas so I can't personally recommend them but they were recommended highly:
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=42247&cat=1,180,42240,42247

You could also try sharpening your bit.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

If it's pine it's going to splinter. What kind of wood?


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

What Tim said. I've had them for years, they make a nice clean hole, both entry and exit.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Brad point bit that's what they're made for.
You can get a set reasonably cheap.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Brad point bits. Woodcraft has a BP drill bit set on sale. 100 piece set for $24.99; #158296. Contains twist bits and brad point bits in various sizes. Got the set this past spring- good quality.


----------

